# Looking for blog contributors - tutorials



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I've been a member here at Halloween Forum for quite a few years and recently decided that I wanted to start a blog for Halloween how-to's that's a bit more organized and visually stimulating than the Monsterlist (especially since a lot of the links there don't exist anymore).

That being said, I'm looking for other members who would be interested in contributing to the blog.

There wouldn't be any pay, but I'm going to offer a prize ($25 gift certificate) every other month for the best tutorial.

If anyone is interested, please send me a private message and we can discuss it further.

Thanks for listening!

Now back to Halloweening...


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

You know there's a tutorial section here on Halloween Forum, right?


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, I am aware. I know there are plenty of resources for tutorials online. The main issue I have with most f them is that they're inconsistent.

By creating my own, with the help of contributors, I can try to make them all consistent and easy to read for others.


----------

